# Insane Dwight Howard Dunk



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Check this **** out. It's like halfway through.

Here


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That's pretty insane, nice reach back.

Dudes got some kinda funky gorilla arms or somethin.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

It's like Gumby meets Tayshaun Prince, with a touch of Vinsanity. Top 10 right there.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I think that tops the Swift reach-back dunk from last year. He is some freak of nature.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Watching it real-time I was wondering who the hell Jameer was throwing the ball to.

I couldn't believe Dwight actually was able to put that down. I'm not sure Dwight believed he did it either.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> I think that tops the Swift reach-back dunk from last year. He is some freak of nature.


Yea, he reached back way farther than Swift.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

It's #2 on Sportscenter's top 10. Got beat out by college hockey.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Enigma said:


> It's #2 on Sportscenter's top 10. Got beat out by college hockey.


Which is ridiculous. But yes, awesome jam.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

WOW. That flush looked like Amare. Boy do I miss Amare.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

neoxsupreme said:


> WOW. That flush looked like Amare. Boy do I miss Amare.


Oh, no. You had to do it.

*Waits for Amareca to hijack this thread and turn it into Dwight vs. Amare*


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

neoxsupreme said:


> WOW. That flush looked like Amare. Boy do I miss Amare.


T_T AMARE!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Dwights Dunk:









Bigger version:
 http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1XSYK2MLQ2VBM22BNA5K1KQ4VK

Still photo of dunk's finish:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> It's like Gumby meets Tayshaun Prince, with a touch of Vinsanity. Top 10 right there.


 :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Thass CRAZY!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Him being able to get a good grip on that...pretty dam good.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Wow, it reminds me the one of Stromile Swift of 2 season ago.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Without a doubt, Duck of the Year!

Nice goin' Dwight. :greatjob:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Without a doubt, Duck of the Year


Duck? Maybe not.

However, I think that'll be making the top 10 *Dunks* list at the end of the season.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

that dunk with that lenght!?!

just awesome


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Without a doubt, Duck of the Year!
> 
> Nice goin' Dwight. :greatjob:



There's nothing to fear 'cause Darkwing is here- 
The prince of the night, the duck of the year!


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

Man that dunk was crazy, I really thought it was going to be a turn over. How the hell did he even catch it and dunk it in one motion. I would have been happy if he could control the ball and come down with it. Definately one of the top dunks of the year. Only two dunks in my head that stand out possibly being better are...
1. VC dunk over Zo
2. Synder dunk over that Von waffel guy


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

holy crap.  amazing


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Someone needs to find a nice sideshot of that dunk taken right as he is catching the ball. Like the type of shot of the famous Jordan free throw line dunk ... I'd love to see that pic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Kind of off-topic but ... a litte back-story - when Dwight came in for his pre-draft workout with Orlando at the Magic training facility they had him jump up and see how high he could touch on the backboard. Sunshine Network (I think) ran a TV show following the Orlando staff before and during that draft process ... they were blown away by how high Dwight touched and even put a piece of white tape up there to mark the spot to see if anyone could beat it in the future.

Well the Magic announcers during this game were talking about how the players recently were getting on Dwight about not blocking many shots lately and not rebounding quite as well ... telling him he had lost his legs .. so they challenged him to see if he could get up and touch the tape. He did ... and went higher. And he was probably a good 15-18lbs lighter when he did it originally. Scary.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

holy crap. anyone got an in-game clip of this? i want to hear real reactions not some sportscenter bum.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

The great part was that Dwight blocked a shot by the Celtics, they got it back, and he blocked it again swatting it out to Jameer who threw the pass to Dwight. I wish they woulda shown the whole sequence.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey, that play really isn't complete without the two blocks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Without a doubt, Duck of the Year!
> 
> Nice goin' Dwight. :greatjob:


Its a nice dunk, but a similar dunk was the Vince one hander against Milwaukee, which personally I think is better


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a dunk! Dhow...Furture superstar!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Jameh said:


> That's pretty insane, nice reach back.
> 
> Dudes got some kinda funky gorilla arms or somethin.


his armspan is 7'7" or 7'8", i read it in an article yesterday regarding darko


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Dwights Dunk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice dunk but man does his face look stupid. Caption time!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

tranjsaic said:


> Man that dunk was crazy, I really thought it was going to be a turn over. How the hell did he even catch it and dunk it in one motion. I would have been happy if he could control the ball and come down with it. Definately one of the top dunks of the year. Only two dunks in my head that stand out possibly being better are...
> 1. VC dunk over Zo
> 2. Synder dunk over that Von waffel guy



Wrong

1. The Sydney dunk of course!
2. Pippen over Ewing (just nasty)


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Though I'm a C's fan, I'm quite impressed with that shot. 

But dunk of year? Not quite. VC's dunk over Zo was more impressive IMHO.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Duck? Maybe not.
> 
> However, I think that'll be making the top 10 *Dunks* list at the end of the season.


Right, Mr. Spell Correcter.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Right, Mr. Spell Correcter.


 If you're a mod, you should be able to spell correctly.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> If you're a mod, you should be able to spell correctly.


dude...its called a typo duntyathink?

 [pasquinade]


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ :laugh:


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

People like VC's dunk because it's flashy and has that poster quality to it. It's more ferocious looking simply because he stuffed it in someone's face. But those same people fail to see how much easier that kind of dunk is to pull off than this one. VC can probably shake a defender and dunk it like he did in his sleep. Let's see him catch a pass _that_ bad in mid-air, with one hand, and slam it home in a single swoop. Can he?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

maaan niiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!


damn didnt catch that live  

Dwight Howard is quickly becoming one of my favorite players :biggrin: :biggrin: 


especially when he seemed so humble during the All-Star weekend when the TNT guys 

interviewd him and everything 


once again GREAT DUNK !! OH MAN


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

VeN said:


> Wrong
> 
> 1. The Sydney dunk of course!
> 2. Pippen over Ewing (just nasty)



Read what I said, one of the best dunks THIS year. I don't think Pippen or Ewing played this year but I could be wrong...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JT3000 said:


> People like VC's dunk because it's flashy and has that poster quality to it. It's more ferocious looking simply because he stuffed it in someone's face. But those same people fail to see how much easier that kind of dunk is to pull off than this one. VC can probably shake a defender and dunk it like he did in his sleep. Let's see him catch a pass _that_ bad in mid-air, with one hand, and slam it home in a single swoop. Can he?


LOL dude he stuffed the ball over one of the best shotblockers in the league. How many people has Dwight given a facial this year? And regarding him catching the ball in midair and slamming it home with one hand I recommend you go search for his midair dunk against the bucks. It was very similar to what Dwight did but Vince had more elevation on his


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

almost as nice of a reach back as KG had in the all-star game a couple of years ago...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Premier said:


> dude...its called a typo duntyathink?
> 
> [pasquinade]


 If you're a mod on the second biggest basketball board on the Net, you shouldn't have typos either. :wink:


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

sherwin said:


> holy crap. anyone got an in-game clip of this? i want to hear real reactions not some sportscenter bum.


The Magic announcers are about as dull as Ben Stein. Their reaction probably wasn't anything special. Maybe the Celtics announcers are more excitable, I don't know.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> LOL dude he stuffed the ball over one of the best shotblockers in the league. How many people has Dwight given a facial this year?


Exactly the kind of person I was talking about. Dunk the ball with an old guy standing under the basket and it's the greatest thing ever... :whoknows:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JT3000 said:


> Exactly the kind of person I was talking about. Dunk the ball with an old guy standing under the basket and it's the greatest thing ever... :whoknows:


How many blocks per game is Zo averaging this year, how many guys are scared stiff to take the ball into the paint when he is in there?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> People like VC's dunk because it's flashy and has that poster quality to it. It's more ferocious looking simply because he stuffed it in someone's face. But those same people fail to see how much easier that kind of dunk is to pull off than this one. VC can probably shake a defender and dunk it like he did in his sleep. Let's see him catch a pass _that_ bad in mid-air, with one hand, and slam it home in a single swoop. Can he?


Haven't you seen Vince's alley-oop against the Clippers where the ball is tossed from midcourt and Vince catches it with his arm fully stretched back and pounds it down as hard as he can with his eyes at rim level. It's one of the best dunks of all time, for me. The way he throws it down is perfect.

And facials are always worth more than alley-oops on the break. You don't think D-ho didn't want the pass so he had to reach back for it? Very similar to a Stromile alley from Earl Watson. Sick dunk though.


----------

